# Cajun Riviera



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck folks.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Good luck on the spillway.



And good luck from Lebeau, too.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

anybody seen the test?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Tom!

Second hand . . . Triple with 2 retired. middle long retired shot first at 325, right retired at 275 second thrown into bottom of ravine with mowed open cover above and beyond bird. Flyer at 175 on left at bottom of another ravine. Test is mostly downhill through heavy cover, terrain and trees with a crosswind blowing flyer feathers across entire test.

rita


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks Rita. I'll be heading that way this afternoon.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Good Luck to you and Mister!

rita


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Any word on the Derby?


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Heard 10 dogs back to third. All I know


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry about the sketchy info but this is what I was told:

1st Frasier owner: Bobby Lane handler: Mark Smith
2nd Allie owner: Rita& Frank Jones handler: Mark Smith
3rd ????? owner: ????? handler: Ryan Brasseaux
4th ????? owner: ????? handler: Danny Farmer

sorry for lack of details . . .

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

oops!

Sorry, Tom! I posted info on KC first series for old reasons . . . 

rita


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

So I saw a different test. Left hand long retired shot first, lr, but I doubt it was 325. Middle retired shot second,rl, maybe 200. Flyer on right at 175 shot third out of the test.

Callbacks. 21 to the WB in the morning

5,8,9,10,11,16,17,20,25,27,30,31,32,33,36,37,38,39,43,44 and o yea, 42 Mister


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Is The Qual cancelled due to scratches?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Rita: I couldn't think of anywhere on the LeBeau trial grounds that was downhill. It's all flat as a one egg cake. Thanks for clarifying. And thanks Marty for posting the call backs.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Qualifying will start at 8AM ....not cancelled.I'm sitting here with Bobby Boudet.


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

I scratched one dog from the Q since he won last weekend, but am still coming down to run the amat. in the morning. If you need him in it to still run it let me know and I will be there early in am instead of arriving later.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Waterbug: you'll get over being so nice. 

FT competitor regards


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Folks, Any more information on either the Open or the Am?? If anyone has any please pass the info. this way.

Thanks. Good luck to every one !!


Carole


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Is The Qual cancelled due to scratches?


The Q ran and I would never run a dog under that older Q judge!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

All I have to say is I am very thankful for the RJ. Time to import some palmettos & critters that surround them to Anderson. Whenever I get done with this job I might take her to Tensas Parish. I'll show her palmetto thickets. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All I have to say is I am very thankful for the RJ. Time to import some palmettos & critters that surround them to Anderson. Whenever I get done with this job I might take her to Tensas Parish. I'll show her palmetto thickets. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


We were all perplexed including Danny with her refusal to go near the palmetto where the blind was planted. Danny finally got her to it. She did one of the better jobs on the 1st series marks. Hang in there with her, she has talent and in good hands!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

From memory so do not hold me to it.

Open results;

1) Tia Farmer
2) Albert Brasseaux
3) Brutus Brasseaux
4) Boots Farmer
RJ Mister Farmer

These were the only five to the Water Marks. 2 and 3 may be reversed.

Am callbacks to the Water Marks (9):

13, 16, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 27, 28.


These should be correct.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Franco said:


> We were all perplexed including Danny with her refusal to go near the palmetto where the blind was planted. Danny finally got her to it. She did one of the better jobs on the 1st series marks. Hang in there with her, she has talent and in good hands!


There are a couple things that could have happened. It's unfortunate it went down like it did, but it's not the end of the world. If I get done with this job in time, I'll run her @ South Louisiana & not just The Qual. Her day will come soon enough.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Partial Am result
1-lexie/stupka
2-dakota/ Huckaby
3-??????
4-gracie/mcClure
RJ-Billie/cox
Don't know Jams


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

SUPER fun trial ...as always ! Thanks for ya'lls hard work.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

rboudet said:


> Partial Am result
> 1-lexie/stupka
> 2-dakota/ Huckaby
> 3-??????
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS to all,, especially Wayne Stupka for his Amateur 1st with Lexie and Am 3rd with Wendy. 
Sylvia McClure and Gracie continue their stellar year.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yep saw Lexie's water marks....thrilling job she did.Congrats to all !


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good job Wayne and Sylvia! Two great people and I'm glad you're enjoying great success!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*
Congrats to all!!

Aaron*


----------



## Riprap (Aug 14, 2009)

Amateur Results:
1st Lexie-Stupka
2nd Dakota-Huckabay
3rd Wendy-Stupka
4th Gracie-McClure
RJ Billie-Cox
Jams, Pepper/Fluke, Tex/Ward, Mister/Watson, Angus/Bozeman

Derby:
1st Frazier-Lane/Smith
2nd Allie-Jones/Smith
3rd Mike-Brasseaux
4th Dylan-Schmidlkofer/Farmer
Dont know Jams

Open:
1st Tia-Farmer
2nd Albert-Brasseaux
3rd Brutus-Brasseaux
4th Boots-Farmer
RJ Mister-Farmer
No jams


----------



## Riprap (Aug 14, 2009)

Qual:
Ed Thibodeaux had 1st-4th, dont know the order, Farmer RJ.


----------

